
Satifer to “publish” Failed Experiments on open science platform - Satifer
http://satifer.com
======
Satifer
We are developing the future of reading and writing academic publications.

HN attracts a talented audience. Let us know at contact@satifer.com if you're
interested in our work.

We welcome any questions or suggestions - we're looking for insightful
discussion, not just employees!

Particularly: Scientists who feel strongly about peer review services and
commentary. Researchers who feel their time searching through stacks of papers
could be better spent (or streamlined). Scientific journalists.

We are also looking for experienced data scientists and software developers
([https://angel.co/satifer](https://angel.co/satifer))

*We have started a weekly email list where we will cover topics related to the current state of publications r/w in what we hope are thought-provoking mini-essays.

\- Satifer Team, satifer.com

------
Satifer
What are your thoughts on publishing failed experiment data and methods?

Any have experience doing this?

